# Buxton October10-13



## halfnelson (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello all , 
I'm a Maryland guy . Surf fish Assateague Island 4x4 Beach quite a bit Spring and Fall . Father of 7 ( yes seven) kids , so Assateague is my best shot at getting the lines wet with any regularity ...... 
My 3rd son is turning 15 on the 12th of October and when I asked what he wanted for his birthday , he said " I want to surf fish Hatteras " 
Can I just tell you that I love that boy . 
Now I have heard 100 people talk of surf fishing Hatteras in October , but I ( Shame on me ) have never been . I am a regular on Pier and surf on the Maryland/Delaware Threads and have found it to be an outstanding way to gather intel , as well as share as needed . 
That said , 
I am in need of advice on where to fish . I will have a 4x4 . Is the 4x4 beach open to drive to the point ? On Assateague I throw cut Bunker , peeler crabs or cut spot for the Reds and Stripers and Clams for the Black Drum . Is this the general practice on Hatteras as well ? 
Again , any help , tips , advice is greatly appreciated . As a Father of seven the biggest issue I have is getting Good , Quality one on one time with each of my kids . I want this to be a weekend Brendan won't soon forget . 
Thanks ,
Joe


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

halfnelson ---- October's a good month, The first thing you'll need to do is check weather, wind and surf conditions. Cape Point should be open and is the dividing point between the North and South Beaches, by looking at these conditions you can make the decision whether to fish North are South. South would be Ramp 49 and 55 - North would be 38, 43 and 44 (Cape Point) and the new (I think it'll be open) Ramp 25, north of Avon. The south Beaches seem to be flatter than the North Beaches and work a little better for large families, especially if you have small Children. Get your permit at the Hatteras Lighthouse in Buxton, get out early on low tide if possible and find a place with humps, holes and some wave action, set up there --- Bunker, if you can get it's fine, cut up Spots are good along with Mullet heads and fresh cut mullet, don't see many peeler crabs used on Hatteras but I'm sure they'll work, Clams, Sandfleas and Shrimp work for Black Drum ---- Sandfleas and fresh Shrimp for Sea Mullet/Whiting, Pomps are still around and they like Fleas, don't forget Fishbite's Bloodworm flavor, easy for kids to use -- Striper's are very very rare. There's several great Tackle Shops in each Village and I'm sure they'll be glad to help ----- always plan to visit Teachs Lair Marina/The Roost in Hatteras Village when the Boats come in around 4:00 in the evening, There's always some excitement there --- Don't forget to airdown, Best of Luck making memories for your Children ---- Memories Last Forever ---- River


----------



## halfnelson (Aug 19, 2010)

Right On River ! Pompano Huh ?? Haven't caught a pompano since I was a teenager . Thanks for the Intel . :fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

halfnelson said:


> Right On River ! Pompano Huh ?? Haven't caught a pompano since I was a teenager . Thanks for the Intel . :fishing:


 If you are looking for big drum drive north beach or fish point.. You may decide to change your bait to spotheads,menhaden,and cob sized mullet,they cast better and will last longer on the hook.. Should be some good seamullet fishing in areas that River was telling you,as well as the whole n beach.. They have also put in a new ramp on n beach,so if the beach is tore up so bad from erosion,you still should have good access to a good spot.. My son at the age of 10 caught his first big surf fish on n beach,it was a striper,but they are a rarity now....


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

halfnelson - I also fish AI/MD a good bit and also manage a couple weeks at OBX each year, though I generally fish Ocracoke Island a bit south of Hatteras. A couple differences between AI/MD and Hatteras that I've noticed.

Bait - On OBX chunked cob mullet seems to be the most popular bait, followed by bunker(menhadden) for big fish, while shrimp is by far the most popular for smaller fish (pomps - mullet/aka kingfish,whiting - flounder - puppy drum - etc). Cut spot does not get near the use that it does on AI/MD and neither do clams or peeler crabs. Sandfleas are popular both places as are the fb bloodworms. I swear I'm the only one on AI/MD that uses shrimp, last year I had a pound left over and tryed giving them to three groups of fishermen and nobody wanted them - go figure.

On AI/MD I always seem to do better on an outgoing to low tide, whereas on OBX I tend to do better on an incoming to high tide. 

Much better variety of fish to be caught on OBX. Much, Much better bait shops on OBX. 

As you know, on AI/MD there is one on/off ramp for 12 miles of driveable beach with the gate that controls how many vehicles can be on the beach at any one time. On OBX there are lots of ramps to access the beach, and at some of those ramps you can only go about a half mile. In my mind it's easier to find solitude on AI/MD.

You'll see many guys on OBX throwing lures, and you should plan on being prepared to do that. Most guys throw metal - castmasters, stingsilvers, glass minnows and such, though mirrolure M52's are also popular. Local bait shops will be well stocked with these.

Have fun and let us know how you did..........


----------



## halfnelson (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Byron , 
I've been combing through old posts trying to put it together . You guys have been very helpful . This trip for me is kinda like going into a new hunting area on a morning hunt in the dark . You can have all the experience in the world but always a little anxiety with a new spot going in blind ..... Can't begin to tell you how excited we are about finally fishing Hatteras . Hopefully it will be the first trip of what turns into tradition . 
Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend .


----------



## tmh1388 (Nov 18, 2013)

I was there the same time last year. I got one puppy drum and guy who was with my group got one. My Dad just got back from Hatteras. He fished near the lighthouse and pulled in blues, 27in red, a pompano, a mackerel and got a big hit that took the whole rig. Speaking of the rig, my Uncle put us on to Mullet Rigs last year. Really easy, nifty rigs that allow you to put a whole mullet on securely by shoving the wire down the throat out the arse and attach the hook to hold the bait. My dad used them exclusively last week, while his friend stuck to chunk mullet with little success.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

if you are planning to drive on the beach you can do it online and then just have to stop and pick up the sticker while your there and not watch the video and all that wasting part of your weekend with the BS


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm also planning a trip to Buxton, but Oct. 12-15, and I also greatly appreciate all the above feedback. I'm taking my father for a short trip. He used to go every Spring and Fall back in the 70s and 80s when "there were more fish around" as he says. We haven't been in 20 years so the above information really helps. I'd love to get him on a big red, but he'd be thrilled just to catch sea mullets. Thanks for the guidance fellas!


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

One follow up question, what are the optimal wind direction and water temps for big reds near the point? Thanks in advance for any guidance yall can give.


----------

